# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Zebra Finch πρόβλημα στον λαιμό;

## Efthimis98

Γεια σας παιδια.
Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι το ζεβρακι μου καθοταν περιπου για 1 λεπτο σχεδον ακινητο
και κουνουσε το κεφαλι κανονικα για να δει τι γινεται.
Το εκανε 3 φορες . (κι εχθες που το παρατηρησα ειδα οτι το εκανε κι εχθες την ιδια 
ωρα)

Συμπεριφορα : Κανονικοτατη.

Τρωει οπως παντα
Πινει κανονικα (το βλεπω γιατι αρχισαν τα κρυα και αναγκαστικα το εχω μεσα μπραστα απο την μπαλκονοπορτα.
Σημερα εκανε το πρωτο του μπανιο χωρις να το ψεκασω,πηγαι διστακτικα διστακτικα,βουτηξε το κεφαλι τοου καοι μετα μπηκε
ολοκληρο μεσα.
Περιποιηται ιδιαιτερα το φτερωμα του,καθε τρεις και λιγο ανοιγεοι την φτερουγα,καθαριζει τη
το φτερωμα ολου του μπροστα του φτερωματος -κοιλια,θωρακας,αναμεσα στα ποδαρακια του- , την πλατη του,την ουρα)
Υπερκινητικο,περα δωθε συνεχεια,τιναζει που και που τα φτερα του
Κελαϊδαει χωρις σταματιμο.
Τρωει παρα πολυ σουπιοκοκκαλο.Καθε εικοσεοι λεπτα πηγαθινει και ριχνει καμια 20αρια τσιμπιες,και βλεπω το
λαιμο του να καταπινει το σουπιοκοκκαλο,αρα δεν ξυνει μονο το ραμφος.

Κοκκινα κοκιδια που ειδα δεν εχει διοτι το βραδυ το σκεπαζω με λευκο σεντονι.
Μηπως απλα χαλαρωνει το μεσημερι και καταπινει,διοτι ειναι σαν να καταπινει.
Δεν ειναι επισης βραχνιασμενο,ουτε βλεννα στημν μυτη.
Φαινεται υγιεστατο απσα μονο αυτο στο λαιμο με ανησυχει!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ερχεται video με την συμπεριφορα του.
Το εκανε μερικες φορες αν δειτε το λαιμο του.

Παντως καλαιδαει συνεχεια.
Στο βιντεο απλα τεντοθηκε και τιναχτηκε.

View My Video

http://tinypic.com/r/2d9a5j5/6

----------


## lagreco69

Ευθυμη εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινεται το μικρο σου! εδω δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις "Κοκκινα κοκιδια που ειδα δεν εχει διοτι το βραδυ το σκεπαζω με λευκο σεντονι." εαν εννοεις κοκκιδια (κοκκιδιαση) ειναι μικροβιο που χτυπαει τα εντερα και δεν ειναι ορατο στο ματι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινεται.
Απλα ηθελα να συμβουλευτω πιο εμπειρους.
Το βιντεο μπορειτε να το δειτε;Δηλ. ειναι καλα ανεβασμενο;


Εννοω μαλλον τα ακαρεα που "ενεργοποιουνται"  το βραδυ και πινουν αιμα.
Σε λιγο θα ανεβασω και που το ειδα.  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο που κανει τα πουλια να μην κελαηδανε,να εχουν βραχναδα κτλ.
Αλα ετσι ξερω οτι καταλαβαινουμε αν υπαρχουν.
Το βραδυ μετακινουνται και το πρωι που ειναι πανω
σε λευκο υφασμα φαινονται μικρα κοκκινα ή καφε στιγματα....αυτα εννοω.

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα ειναι το video, καταλαβα τι εννοεις Ευθυμη, ακαρεα της τραχειας. για αυτα μπορεις το βραδυ που θα κοιμαται να ακουσεις εαν κανει σαν να σπαει σπορακια, η να παραμερισεις με βρεγμενα δαχτυλα τα πουπουλα στον λαιμο του και με εναν φακο να δεις εαν εχει κατι πολυ μικρες κουκιδες (ακαρεα).

----------


## jk21

οχι για ψειρες φοβαται .για την κοκκινη ψειρα που βγαινει το βραδυ 


ΕΥΘΥΜΗ αν και δειχνει οκ , μπορεις να προσδιορισεις καποια συγκεκριμενη στιγμη των βιντεο που δεχνει να σε προβληματιζει ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια αυτην ειναι η φυσιολογικη του συμπεριφορα.
Επειδι ομως το εχω στην ψηφιακη δεν μπορω να τα περασω στο κινητο.

Εχω ενα βιντεο που το εκανε συχνα.
Ειναι σαν να καταπινει,δηλ. κουναει κουναει τον λαρυγγα σαν να πινει νερο.
Δεν βγαζει καποιο θαρυβο,αλλα ουτε και φουσκωνει οταν το κανει......αυριο αν μπορεσω θα το τραβηξω βιντεο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Οριστε και βίντεο. ..αυτο το κανει για ούτε μισό λεπτό.
Μετα έχει κανονικη συμπεριφορα ,φτιαχνει τα φτερα του ,τρωει πινει ,πετάει πέρα δώθε,ειναι  ενεργητικος .....

Οριστε βιντεο .

View My Video

http://tinypic.com/r/23hr9eh/6

----------


## jk21

παλι στιγμη χρονικη δεν μας λες  ... εγω βλεπω ενα αξιοπεριεργα ησυχο πουλακι και μαλιστα σε βιντεο που δεν εχω ηχο

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι απο κινητο και έτσι δεν έχει καλη εικονα .
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι απο την αρχή του βίντεο μεχρι τι στιγμη που αρχιζει να φτιαχνει 
το φτερωμα του κάνει σαν να καταπινει και ακουγετε πολύ σιγανά κατι σαν σαλιο να το πω, αλλά δεν έχει κάτι στο στομα του για να το καταπιει. 
Άρα αυτό με προβληματιζει .
Μετα αυτόπου λες για το οτι ειναι αξιοπεριεργα ήσυχο ,όντως κάθεται έτσι για το παρα πολυ μισό λεπτό. ..μπορει να μην 
μην έχει και τίποτα απλά εγώ να ανησυχώ χωρις λόγο ...τι να πω.. .
Παντως μεθαυριο θα έχω υπολογιστη άρα θα μπορουσα να περάσω το βίντεο απο την ψηφιακη στον υπολογιστη και να το ανεβασω .
Θα έχει πολύ καλη εικόνα και ήχο και δείχνει μόνο την συμπεριφορα αυτή .......

----------

